# LONGINES HYDROCONQUEST vs CERTINA DS ACTION DIVER



## barry72

Door mijn zoektocht naar een goed vakantie horloge om mee te zwemmen bloeide de liefde voor een mooie duiker met een blauwe wijzerplaat weer op. Ik heb besloten dat ik de € 150 voor een goedkope seiko, citizen, casio, orient duiker liever spaar voor iets wat ik echt mooi vind, want van die horloges loop ik niet warm en verwacht ze ook niet te gaan dragen. En het idee om iets nieuws te kopen als 'beater' vind ik ook vrij apart een 'beater' moet toch juist iets zijn wat je al vaker hebt gebruikt en al zijn waarde heeft terug verdiend.

Ik ben uitgekomen bij de Swatch groep deze keer, ook omdat ik die nog niet in de collectie heb (althans niet dat ik weet. En dit zijn de modellen die mij aanspreken momenteel:



















Best value for money! Discover the HydroConquest collection. The new Longines models now come to the retailers.

Laat mij weten wat jullie weten en denken van deze merken en modellen, ben erg benieuwd naar andere ervaringen..


----------



## JohnGo

Hey Barry,

Ik heb de blauwe Certina DS Action Diver een tijdje geleden rond de pols gehad, imo een mooie, solide duiker met een mooie, levendige wijzerplaat waarvan de prijs goed meevalt.
Alhoewel Longines hier waarschijnlijk gezien wordt als het merk met meer 'heritage' door velen, vind ik deze minder geslaagd, ietwat plompe snowflake-wijzers maar wel dan weer een mooiere bezel dan de Certina zonder lume pip... Ik heb geen gebruikservaring met beide merken...

Grtz


----------



## merl

Tja, met beiden geen ervaring en vind ze beiden wel wat hebben. Ik zou echter niet kunnen kiezen. De Certina heeft te veel tekst op de plaat en ik vind cijfer uurmarkeringen bij een duiker niet mooi, maar dat is mijn mening. Voor mij zou het eerder een microbrand worden zoals bv Squale.


----------



## merl

Ken je deze trouwens al?


----------



## barry72

^ ja, die ken ik dat is de oude uitvoering met 12-6-9 plaat en gepolijste midden links, maar ik vind de nieuwe versie een stuk mooier. Iets mis met de proporties in de oude versie naar mijn mening.


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Ik heb lang met hetzelfde dilemma rondgelopen. Uiteindelijk voor de certina gegaan. Waarom? Ik kwam er toevallig 1 tegen voor een goede prijs. Het is een flink horloge, maar wel lekker plat. Ik vind de oude longines wel mooier maar dat is puur persoonlijk. Zit geen foute keuze tussen in dit geval!


----------



## WickedGame

Als ik zou moeten kiezen dan de Certina, maar ik heb met beiden niet het WOW effect. Qua prijsstelling is het wat lastig, er zijn best wel mooie duikers te vinden met blauw maar die hobbelen al snel weer richting hogere prijzen.

Wat nog kan en ook een swatchgroup member is, is de Mido Ocean Star Captain IV, alleen in NL wat lastig te vinden. De Mido komt met een ETA Automatisch uurwerk.

Of je moet van wat stoers houden, bijv een Victorinox Dive Master:


----------



## barry72

WickedGame said:


> Wat nog kan en ook een swatchgroup member is, is de Mido Ocean Star Captain IV, alleen in NL wat lastig te vinden. De Mido komt met een ETA Automatisch uurwerk.


Dat is een goede tip, ik heb mij nog niet verdiept in Mido. Ik zal er eens naar kijken...


----------



## Bidle

Even snel gekeken en zou zeker voor de longines gaan. Die is in mijn ogen veel strakker. 
Succes met het luxe-probleem.


----------



## T_I

Bidle said:


> Even snel gekeken en zou zeker voor de longines gaan. Die is in mijn ogen veel strakker.
> Succes met het luxe-probleem.


Hier sluit ik me bij aan, voor een niet diver liefhebber is dat de minst lelijke. (meeste balans, ondanks de duikring)


----------



## Oldheritage

Ik vind de Longines eerder saai overkomen, en wat de prijs betreft is de Certina IMHO ook de betere deal. Ik heb zelf de Certina met een zwarte wijzerplaat en vind het een prachtig horloge dat door zijn platte vorm comfortabel draagt voor het formaat. De Longines is iets fijner van stijl, de Certina wat stoerder wat ik beter bij een duikershorloge vind passen.


----------



## Dixit

Moeilijk.

De Longines heeft de prestigieuze naam en dat is toch belangrijk in deze prijscategorie, hoewel ik Longines niet met duikers associeer.
De Certina vind ik echter mooier en de Echte Duikerskarakteristieken hebben. De schaal is leesbaarder en het ding maakt meer de indruk om daadwerkelijk onderwater ingezet te kunnen worden.

Ik zou ze zelf heel graag in mijn handen willen hebben om te voelen of hun kwaliteit daadwerkelijk veel beter is dan de Seikos.


----------



## Oldheritage

Dixit said:


> Moeilijk.
> 
> De Longines heeft de prestigieuze naam en dat is toch belangrijk in deze prijscategorie, hoewel ik Longines niet met duikers associeer.
> De Certina vind ik echter mooier en de Echte Duikerskarakteristieken hebben. De schaal is leesbaarder en het ding maakt meer de indruk om daadwerkelijk onderwater ingezet te kunnen worden.
> 
> Ik zou ze zelf heel graag in mijn handen willen hebben om te voelen of hun kwaliteit daadwerkelijk veel beter is dan de Seikos.


In mijn ervaring is de Certina een stuk fijner afgewerkt dan bijvoorbeeld een Seiko Monster en de stalen band is ook beter. Natuurlijk, daar is de hogere prijs ook naar. Ook is de Certina een stuk nauwkeuriger, maar dat is eigenlijk te verwachten met een ETA 2824-2 vs een Seiko 7s26. Dat gezegd zou ikzelf perfect tevreden zijn met de Monster om te gaan zwemmen en ik draag hem erg regelmatig.


----------



## Dixit

Interessant om te lezen, oldheritage. Ik ben dan toch niet 'duiker' gegaan, maar ik heb wel zo net een ETA 2824-2 gekocht. In een Rodania Themis dress watch. Dus ik ben benieuwd of dit inderdaad eindelijk eens précision suisse wordt.


----------



## merl

Er zijn ook Seikos die beter afgewerkt zijn en betere uurwerken hebben dan een monster. Denk bv aan de Seiko Sumo en de wat duurdere Seiko Shogun.


----------

